# facebook marketplace introuvable



## roquebrune (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour

J'ai cree des ventes sur fb marketplace desktop mais je ne trouve aucun marketplace ni meme mes ventes sur iPhone ou iPad avec l'app facebook
savez vous pourquoi ?

merci


----------



## Larme (1 Septembre 2017)

Est-ce que Facebook.app est à jour ?
Si oui, il faut cliquer sur les trois lignes horizontales en bas, dans la partie _Explorer_, cliquer sur _Voir plus..._ (si besoin) et ensuite, il s'agit de _Boutiques_ ou _Groupes d'achats et de vente_ je suppose ?


----------



## roquebrune (1 Septembre 2017)

ok il y a bien boutiques mais rien derriere, mes 2 annonces sont introuvables

toutes mes app sont  a jour et je n ai qu un seul compte facebook


----------

